# Dead Oaks



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Heres my fav picture from this year









Other pictures are here http://johnnyspage.com/home2007.htm

I had a lot of fun this Halloween in the new house, definitely more TOTs than where I used to live (over 50). Now I have a year to prepare for next year, hehe.


----------



## bigjeeper (Nov 1, 2007)

heresjohnny said:


> Heres my fav picture from this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a awsome prop!!!!! I love that thing


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great prop and great photos. I bet your TOT count will double next year. Those kids will tell other kids at school about your house.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

nice prop, very original!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Eeeeeeeksellent!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Ahh the monster mud front runner, so good to see it lit on a Hallows Eve. Very inspirational, Happy Halloween!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

great Job Johnny! Very cool display.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love that MM prop.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! I love the lighting, and especially love that ghost on the porch swing. How did you make that fence around graveyard, and what holds it up?:devil:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Scary Godmother said:


> Everything looks great! I love the lighting, and especially love that ghost on the porch swing. How did you make that fence around graveyard, and what holds it up?:devil:


I had to leave my PVC cemetary fence behind in Melbourne, so this year made a simple fence frame using 1x2 firing strips, collected up a bunch of dead branches from the yard, and wired the branches to the frame. It's a poor man's fence


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice one Johnny  I really dig that pic of your prop too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Very groovy fence. Has a lot of texture and character.

And the storyteller ghost looks awesome.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done. I still think your ghost story reader is fantastic.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone, I am glad you like it. I am already excited about next year and building on what I got started this year.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

heresjohnny said:


> I had to leave my PVC cemetary fence behind in Melbourne, so this year made a simple fence frame using 1x2 firing strips, collected up a bunch of dead branches from the yard, and wired the branches to the frame. It's a poor man's fence


Okay, I'm totally green on this fence thing, what is a firing strip? I will probably have enough sticks in my yard tomorrow after the remnants of hurricane Noel comes through to build a fence a mile long! Anyway, it seems like a fence I could afford to make, and Im sure I will have plenty of branches and sticks still around next October.:devil:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

well, to start with I spelled it wrong, its furring strip. 



 Its 1"x2" low quality wood that you can buy in bundles at Home Depot, Lowes, or any lumber yard for cheap. In the picture I have 4 foot long peices hammered into the ground about every 7'10" or so. Then I have a single peice attached horizontally between the 'posts'. Then I leaned branches up against this frame, then used a short peice of tie wire to secure the branches against the frame. Tie wire can be found with the rebar at the lumber store.

This is not a permanent fence, the only thing I am saving is the furring strip. Does this help?



Scary Godmother said:


> Okay, I'm totally green on this fence thing, what is a firing strip? I will probably have enough sticks in my yard tomorrow after the remnants of hurricane Noel comes through to build a fence a mile long! Anyway, it seems like a fence I could afford to make, and Im sure I will have plenty of branches and sticks still around next October.:devil:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great display!! Really cool atmosphere going on.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> It's a poor man's fence


I like it - it has a spooky feel to it, in a jeepers creepers sorta way. I'm sure you wowed the new neighbors!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice lighting, and a great set up. I LOVE the MM prop as well, I think that has to be my fave out of all the props. Kudos!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

heresjohnny said:


> well, to start with I spelled it wrong, its furring strip. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furring_strip Its 1"x2" low quality wood that you can buy in bundles at Home Depot, Lowes, or any lumber yard for cheap. In the picture I have 4 foot long peices hammered into the ground about every 7'10" or so. Then I have a single peice attached horizontally between the 'posts'. Then I leaned branches up against this frame, then used a short peice of tie wire to secure the branches against the frame. Tie wire can be found with the rebar at the lumber store.
> 
> This is not a permanent fence, the only thing I am saving is the furring strip. Does this help?


Yes! Thank you so much for the explanation. It's seems do-able for next year.:jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are soooo going to get a rep!


----------

